# Lake Panasoffkee Florida fisihing report



## hdavis821 (Feb 20, 2017)

I use to fishing Lake Panasoffkee a lot several years ago and I was wondering what the fishing is like down there now?


----------



## Johnny (Feb 20, 2017)

call the Big Cypress Fish Camp @ (352) 444-2919


----------



## Fishizzle (Mar 10, 2017)

I fish lake Panasoffkee at least once a year, most of my life. Several years back they did a major lake restoration, dredging and clearing weeds. Ever since the water clarity has been better, and the lake is more fishable overall. The panfishing is almost always good, tons of big shellcrackers and bluegills. Bass fishing can be good depending on timing/weather. Usually ill stay at panavista lodge for several days at a time, and almost every trip we'll manage at least one or two nice bass over 5lbs. Spinnerbaits in the more open parts, topwater in the morning or evening after dark, plastic worms like sinkos or weighted jerk worms. Slow trolling live shiners through more open parts of the lake often pays off, and there are some huge longnose gar in there that might give you a tussle on a shiner.


----------



## hdavis821 (Mar 12, 2017)

When I was fishing down there they just had started dredging. There was lots of eel grass and patches of hydrilla.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2017)

Is Jim Veal still over there at Pana Vista Lodge? Good man he is.


----------

